# IUI ABANDONED WHEN CAN I EXPECT AF TO ARRIVE



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

HI MY IUI GOT ABANDONED DUE TO HAVING TOO MANY SMALL FOLLICLES SO I WASNT GIVEN THE TRIGGER SHOT OR ANYMORE INJECTIONS FOR FOLLICLE GROWTH BUT THATS BEEN OVER 3 WEEKS SINCE MY LAST SCAN WHEN SHOULD MY AF ARRIVE WE DID BD OVER A WEEK AGO BUT THINK I SHOULD HAVE WELL OVULATED BY THEN ANY ADVICE WOULD BE APPRECIATED WAITING ON STARTING MY FINAL IUI


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi star sparkle when my first cycle was abandoned due to over stimulation my AF took 6-7 weeks to arrive....my cycle was cancelled on like the 4th October my AF arrived 24th November I think it was...what injections were you on? X


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi mrsA85 

thank you for the reply i was on clomid for first 5 days of cycle then 150 of gona f days 3 and 5 of cycle then day 7 gona f 75 got loads of small follicles but none over 10mm and due to the timing they cancelled it..my last period was 19th june so still early day i suppose thank you


----------

